# Swimming in the ‘WILD’



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m a huge fan of swimming outdoors with the rest of nature. 
Swimming outdoors is much more adventurous than indoor swimming and the water is usually nicer. 
Chlorinated water  is hard on the skin and hair .

We have many beautiful places to swim outdoors where we live. 
Do you prefer swimming in the wild?
Do you have a favourite river, lake, swimming hole?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice photos Keesha.  I don't like swimming in pools at all, been years since I've been in one and don't plan to.  Don't care much for lake swimming either.  I love salt water swimming though, I like to bob on the big waves in the ocean before they break.

  My vacations years back in Hawaii was just wonderful, we went to different islands, had some beautiful beaches all to ourselves, rented cars and got away from all the people when we could.  I used to go way far out and it was risky, but I was younger then and wasn't very worried, I'd sometimes have a boogie board to ride when I did that too.  My husband always stayed closer to shore in the foamy breakers.

I like any beach by the ocean as long as it's clean and the water is clean too.  Went to Miami once and stayed in the hotel pool instead of swimming at the beach.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2018)

My pond..and all the babies.................


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll take the chlorine.      No flesh-eating bacteria for me!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to throw caution to the wind while scuba diving in Southern CA and Baja (and once in Hawaii and Florida), and used to enjoy swimming just off shore, but now I'm too afraid of sharks, sting rays, and jellyfish to go out too far. There were even lots of small barracuda while snorkeling off Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park in FL. I know too much now. That happens over the years.

Now, I enjoy the beaches and playing around in the ocean surf up to my hips. And swimming in outdoor pools when they're clean, clear, and unpopulated (like mine is). I'm getting pickier as time goes on. Lakes are out of the question if I can't see the bottom lol. But, Keesha, YOU'RE lake/ocean(?) water looks amazing...the color and clarity!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2018)

Nope I prefer my pool..... not keen on swimming in open seas or rivers....


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2018)

The moderators here may consider the below image pornographic and delete it because it shows nudity but I consider it as depicting an older couple still very much in love and remembering days past......Swimming in the Wild.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Growing up I enjoyed them all but never swam in a river. I was always partial to the ocean. As an adult I avoided lakes.


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

Geronimoooooo! Love it! _(it's not nearly explicit as the Statue of David, IKE)_


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh boooo. I can’t see any nakedness. :bowknot:


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

Beautiful photo of your grand babies Seeker. 
No wonder you are smiling while driving Miss Daisy
Cute kids just being kids and having fun.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

One of my buddies in NC ocean from on our beach camp trip it was last October, water was cold, very brave women, I only went in to my angles for about a few seconds.




Pool where I lived in 2010-2016


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll swim in just about anything but I do not like cold water....brrrrr.  I will go into the springs here in Florida but only on the hottest of days; the water is cold but as long as part of me sticks out in the heat, I can stand it.  

The streams and rivers up here in the mountains are too cold for me to do more than wade in, but I have on occasion...…….unwillingly...……..gone swimming when I've slipped off a mossy rock and fell in.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

I can understand why more and more people prefer pools these days, I'm a bit hesitant about the waters where I will be heading next month after viewing these videos.  I might just spend most of my time in the pool.  :eek1:

This at the beach where I'm headed next month


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

April! If you enjoy swimming in an ocean and are planning to go to a place that allows this then I wouldn’t watch stuff like this. 
When I went to Jamaica I swam every morning for 2 weeks. Nothing bad ever happened. It was glorious. 
Dont sabbotage a potentially good time before you even go. 
Swimming in the ocean is a true privilege.
Sharks wouldn’t stop me from swimming, but then again, I’m a bit in the crazy side


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

Great pictures of your buddies April. They look like they were having fun. 
I will go into really cold water too. I don’t like water that too warm. Cool water is more refreshing to swim in


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 12, 2018)

I prefer swimming in the wild but do like lakes that have a sandy bottom and don't just drop off a few feet out. I'm not a strong swimmer and if the Grand kids are around I get nervous even though they both can swim and wear the life jackets. The Jersey shore closet to me also drops off and has undercurrents and every once in awhile sharks are spotted.

Recently the family went to the Delaware Water Gap, not that far from my home. The strong undertow is treacherous. Not a summer goes by when someone drowns in the Delaware River. We had a nice picnic and only allowed the young ones in the water when several of us were with them.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> April! If you enjoy swimming in an ocean and are planning to go to a place that allows this then I wouldn’t watch stuff like this.
> When I went to Jamaica I swam every morning for 2 weeks. Nothing bad ever happened. It was glorious.
> Dont sabbotage a potentially good time before you even go.
> Swimming in the ocean is a true privilege.
> Sharks wouldn’t stop me from swimming, but then again, I’m a bit in the crazy side



I know I shouldn't I was looking for videos of the beach area and at the time those were the first ones I had come up.  There were even worst videos when I looked up the park area I wanted to visit that had lakes and a beach.  I have most of my adult life lived near beaches and always swam in the ocean, even after hearing about shark attacks, just lately been a little more skirmish after hearing about more and more attacks in places I've been to.  I know it's not as common and likely nothing will come of it, I think I'm just going through some phase after seeing news reports of how often the sharks swim so close to the shore.   Just my luck sucks, no need to tempt fate.  Still if it's hot enough, I'll be the first one in the water, just more paranoid than usual.  

I like the cold water as long as it's hot out, but when the weather has a chill, I'm not too fond of cold water, especially not so with my arthritis.  The buddies really were having a blast, they also paddle boarded.

Us setting up to camp


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

I ‘do’ get it. I’d be a tad squeamish after seeing that too. 
Cold water when it’s hot out otherwise you can end up chilled to the bone forever and a day . 
Nice photos April. Have fun next month and take lots of pics.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh and speaking of favorite places, for me in Florida it was Medera Beach, had friend who's mom lived walking distance, we'd sometimes spend a weekend there or other times just make it a one day and park at the beach.  Hollywood beach in Fl was another fun beach, I enjoyed what they called the broadwalk.  You could really spend all day there as you could walk a short distance and buy all kinds of food.  I used to live near one of the beaches that had often been voted one of the best beaches in the states, Siesta Key Beach, but, honestly I never really understood why, I guess it may have had something to do with the sand, but, I didn't go to the beach for the sand.  LOL!  

When I lived in New Jersey, I love my Jersey shore beaches as well, Bradley and Belmar beaches are were I spent the most time, sometimes Long Branch, this was a long time ago.  Summers at the Jersey shore was great, nothing like that blasphemous tv show though.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)

I enjoyed swimming in Florida. You could see the dolphins . The water was fairly clean when I was there. 
Have anyone done parasailing or paragliding?
Its super fun.


----------

